# Helping My Wife, Again.



## Silverbear (4/7/14)

Struggling to find a juice that will keep my wife happy. She used to vape Greensmoke, but due the cost of the prefilled carto's, I have convinced her to switch to me filling carto's for her. She is adiment that she wants to stay on cig-a-likes.

So I bought her a bunch of mini 510 auto batteries and dripping carto's. the big problem is now finding a ejuice that she is happy with.

She used to vape the Greensmoke Red Label Tobacco 1.2 and she loved that. So my mission now is to try to find an easly obtainable juice locally that matches or comes as close to the GS Red Label tobacco 1.2 as possible. She does not enjoy or like, fruity or desert type flavours, only wants to vape tobacco and will only vape 1.2.

Can anyone recommend a juice that comes the closest to the GS Red Label Tobacco.

I realise that this is a tall order, and I realise that everybody's taste differs. But for those that used to vape GS tobacco and now vape other devices and juices, if you have been able to find anything that comes close to GS, please advise.

I have now tried a number tobacco flavors that I have been able to get my hands, but she is not enjoying them, or she lasts a couple of day's and then starts complaining.

I have even now suggested to her that she needs to vape 2 different flavors to avoid her taste getting lazy and comfortable with a single flavor. So that is what I am trying now.


----------



## annemarievdh (4/7/14)

Ow my goodness, you do have a problem. Sorry I have no Idea what will work for her.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (4/7/14)

Look at one of the varients of RY4.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear (4/7/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Look at one of the varients of RY4.


 
I have and vape RY4 myself, but unfortunately, the nic = 1.8, too strong for her, so need to get some lower nic (1.2) RY4. and then try it.

I even have RY5 and RY6, which I got as sample from eciggies.co.za HO.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## RoSsIkId (4/7/14)

Try Vk4 or Vm4

I found the RY4 from eciggies was bit to harsh for me.

The other option is heavenly t, but the arent any HHV agents in south africa yet


----------



## Silverbear (4/7/14)

@RoSslkld I have considered HHV Huntsman, but want to see if I can buy a sample from anyone locally before I place a big order on HHV. I know I would like to try huntsman myself, have not ahd the privilege yet.


----------



## RoSsIkId (4/7/14)

My 2 all day vapes all VK4/VM4 and coffee, i have 2 tanks that only those go in.

Since I got my heavenly t its amazing, I run it in a russian 91 with 1.2ohm coil at 13watts. Order the hhv, you wont regret. If you do not like it im sure there a few including me that will happily take it off your hands. Dont think there are any HHV Huntsman in SA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silverbear (4/7/14)

Gonna do that. Thanks.


----------



## Bumblebabe (4/7/14)

I sit with the same problem 
All this sweet stuff just makes me gag 
@BumbleBee is trying very hard to find me something I like.
I am stuck on a mint at the moment and even that is just ok, so I am still smoking my infinite lights and vaping the mint. Also cant be very strong

lol women

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (4/7/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> I sit with the same problem
> All this sweet stuff just makes me gag ...


 
My wife had the same problem, but it was easier to solve. She was on GS Menthol after quitting the stinkies - she wasn't smoking Menthol, but used to years ago. I bought an eVod set and some Liqua Menthol for her - she didn't like at as much as the GS, but stuck to it with occasional smokes.

I then got some VM Menthol for her, and she hasn't looked back. I mix hers myself, and she prefers about 10% Vanilla in it to 'soften' it, but also cannot handle sweet stuff. The Nic strength is at 6% and she goes through 4-5 ml a day.

If mixing your own isn't an option, and you do find something you like, buy 0% and 18mg and mix the two (half each will give you 9mg). A lot of commercial juices are available in those two strengths. The trick is finding something you like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/14)

So we've been sitting here switching batteries and tanks and flavours around, I think I've just lost one of my SVDs 

Right now I'm watching @Bumblebabe silvering herself taking lung hits off her mpt3 strapped to my precious SVD. It's the most awesome thing I've seen in bloody ages

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (4/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> So we've been sitting here switching batteries and tanks and flavours around, I think I've just lost one of my SVDs
> 
> Right now I'm watching @Bumblebabe silvering herself taking lung hits off her mpt3 strapped to my precious SVD. It's the most awesome thing I've seen in bloody ages


 
We want photos

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (4/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> So we've been sitting here switching batteries and tanks and flavours around, I think I've just lost one of my SVDs
> 
> Right now I'm watching @Bumblebabe silvering herself taking lung hits off her mpt3 strapped to my precious SVD. It's the most awesome thing I've seen in bloody ages


Buzz Buzz

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/14)

I have some 18mg vapemob energy drink mixed 50/50 will pure pharmacy bought VG loaded in the nautilus and she's going gaga for it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (4/7/14)

@Bumblebabe you cant rate my post Optimistic, we need proof  otherwize it didn't happen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (4/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @Bumblebabe you cant rate my post Optimistic, we need proof  otherwize it didn't happen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @Bumblebabe you cant rate my post Optimistic, we need proof  otherwize it didn't happen


It's happening....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/7/14)

Bumblebabe said:


>


 
Ca moooon,  don't be shy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> It's happening....
> 
> View attachment 7658


 
Whoooooo Hooooooo STUNNING!!!! You go girl!!! Show them how its done

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

